# Sky Mexico



## jvac (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Chicago and I recently got a Sky System from Mexico (which I'm paying my subscription for) , I know that I have to point the antenna to the PAS-9 58W (Intelsat 9 IS-9) I have a FORTEC STAR 36 inch antenna, now my question is: is it possible to receive the signal? or do I need a bigger antenna, can I pick at least some of the channels or am I just wasting my time.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

According to this map, you will not be able to pick it up in Chicago. The SKY channels are on the Mexico beam of the satellite.

http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/intel9_mexico.html

I scan the satellite on occasion with my 1m dish and I get all the SKY channels with good quality (scrambled, obviously), but then I live just 20 miles north of New Orleans so I am in the footprint for the satellite.

Best thing I can tell you is to set it up and scan the satellite and see what happens. Sometimes the footprint maps are wrong. Sometimes I can get some of the Brazilian-footprint satellites on my little 7.5 foot C-band dish, when the footprint map clearly shows that they cover Brazil only.

So its worth a shot.


----------

